# Need a good fan for OC



## soulja234 (Jun 28, 2008)

I want to overclock my 3ghz Intel core 2 duo e8400 but im not sure which fan to buy. Can anyone recommended a good fan? Perhaps from newegg or other online stores.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm assuming you mean heatsink and fan: How much do you want to spend?

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7
Newegg.com - XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler I5 775 AMD compatible
Newegg.com - ARCTIC COOLING ACFZ13 92mm High Performance CPU Cooler for Intel and AMD

The stock coolers aren't too bad if you have good airflow in the case. I have my C2D overclocked to 3.2 Ghz with the stock cooler.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try the OC using the OEM HSF and see how it goes.


----------

